# What to do directly after a budgie dies?



## Mipha (Jul 16, 2018)

As in, disposing the budgie. What's the etiquette if you have no yard to bury it in? 

I don't really know what people do when their pets die. Cremate them? Take them to the vet and let them dispose of them? You can't just throw them in the garbage. I' m not sure if that's legal (it seems unsanitary), and even if it is that doesn't make it right.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

All vets that I have ever worked with can dispose of the body for you or if you would like the animal to be cremated they can arrange that too and have the ashes returned to you if you wish, of course all this comes at a price and that varies so best to discuss this with your vet. You could also contact a pet cemetery and make arrangements with them directly whether for burial or cremation.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Cody has provided you with the correct information.
You can also contact an animal shelter for pet disposal.*


----------

